# Bentyl (dicyclomine) side effects



## Waldo (Oct 9, 2004)

My doctor prescribed Bentyl for my IBS-A. I take 20mg four times per day. The first day I was a little lightheaded & drowsy, but that isn't a problem now. My problem is that I get some cramps & D at night, has anyone else experienced these symptoms & how long did they last. Thanks for you input.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

The Bentyl should get rid of your cramps, not cause it. Talk to your doctor.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I've been on Bentyl for a week now and I think it's helping alittle! I guess I'll just take it with Immodium until Cilanstraen gets approved?


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

It has been a lifesaver for me. I can lead somewhat of a normal day by taking two in the morning with my Lomitil, and then if I'm going to be on the run well into the day and evening (kids' activities), I will take 2 more. I will supplement with immodium too.


----------

